# Every Member In This Video Clip IS A MONKEY!



## Sinister (Nov 16, 2007)

(LoL) not that you are here you might as well watch this and get a good laugh:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=a15KgyXBX24


the most honest four minute presentation you will see…with a touch of good humour


Regards,
Sinister


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Nov 16, 2007)

"the monkeys shave the hair off their bodies in blatent denial of their true monkey nature."

:rofl!!:


----------



## Sinister (Nov 17, 2007)

kelly_kaur said:


> "the monkeys shave the hair off their bodies in blatent denial of their true monkey nature."
> 
> :rofl!!:


 

Glad you liked it kelly...oddly I felt like like having a bannana after I watched this.

cheers


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 18, 2007)

Sinister 
That was really very Enlightening just like a divine lecture !

it just gives a bigger picture and really show us that we actually act in a most foolish way possible are based on our action we prove to be less intelligent then the Monkeys 

Really nice vedio ! thanks for that 

One odd thing though why wa Nietzsche specifically dragged into it ?


Thanks


Jatinder Singh


----------



## Sinister (Nov 18, 2007)

drkhalsa said:


> Sinister
> That was really very Enlightening just like a divine lecture !
> 
> it just gives a bigger picture and really show us that we actually act in a most foolish way possible are based on our action we prove to be less intelligent then the Monkeys
> ...


 
I guess he included Nietzsche because the man (or monkey) is responsible for stirring up a lot of controversy not just in within theistic philosophy but also amongst many intellectual rationalists and philosophers. With works like “beyond good and evil” Nietzsche is considered the father of destructive critique and has shaken the roots of all philosophies and studies on morality till present day. (Nietzsche’s theories on morality are still wildly argued amongst some intellectuals today).

So in order to prove his point I guess the filmmaker had to address Nietzsche and his elitist philosophies. By calling him a monkey…quite original from my perspective. 


I dunno maybe I’m overanalyzing a rather simpler video…I think we should ask the director. 
The beauty however is within the simplicity of the video and the rather humble message.


----------

